# "Flyers of the Dark Millenium" background book



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nicked from BoLS:



> _*These images were caught by Spikeybits 6-20-2016*_
> It looks like there is a new background book on flyers of the Grimdark coming in at a nice low price:
> *Flyers of the Dark Millennium $33*
> 
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicked from Natfka:










Same image, to be sure. Just one picture of decent quality.


----------

